# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  High CPK in blood test

## Saharh

Hey guys, got my blood test results.
Every thing is fine, but first time that I got 1224, so my doctor
got worried and called me to ask for an explanation, and I told her I had
a week with intense workouts, so she said it's still high and wants me to take a break for a week to see that there's no damage that's unrelated to the workouts.

some background : 23 yo, 80kg, 165cm, In gaining mass phase, 5 workouts a week.

----------


## The_locomotive

I think mine were about 900, and I had worked out extremely hard the last couple of months.

If I've translated CPK correctly (into my own language), then I've heard about people who have had a count of 140 000. They are hospitalized, but still survive. I've also read in medical journals that you can get your number up to about 2000 just by training or having surgery (which will also cause trauma in the muscles).

----------

